# Went to Eufaula for work again



## GAJoe (Aug 4, 2017)

Got some shots of a Little Blue Heron. It gave the gator a wide birth and found a crawfish.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 4, 2017)

Nice capture of the Heron with the craw fish in his mouth. It would have been interesting if the alligator would have ate the heron right after the heron ate the craw fish.

We used to camp at Cotton Hill near Fort Gaines when we lived in Albany. We saw quite a few alligators there.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 6, 2017)

I'd give that guy plenty of space as well.  Nice captures!


----------



## GAJoe (Aug 11, 2017)

thanks!


----------



## rip18 (Aug 12, 2017)

Very cool series!  I bet it was nice to have a cooperative subject!


----------

